# Latest Bodie pics



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Since I'm clearing my camera card, I figured I'd piggy back my thread with my boy's pics, with some new Bodie pics.
Poor Cooper got a HORRID haircut yesterday (I did it to him, :frusty

So, I won't be taking any of him for a few wks. 
But did snap a few of Bodie yesterday. Have I mentioned how nice it is to photograph a dog that isn't black?? lol


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's a Cooper pic. Can't see the bad haircut while in motion 









And this is Coop before the horrible haircut, hehehe.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - good looking kids and dogs. I just love how Bodie is maturing - he's just so handsome!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bodie is a cutie. I "love" that 3rd picture. Cooper looks as happy as Cicero does at times ound: From the look in his eyes, I think you must have had the scissors in your hands. :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't see the picutres..:Cry:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:jaw: Bodie is absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

juliav said:


> I can't see the picutres..:Cry:


Me neither! :Cry: (I've even trying logging off and on....doesn't help).


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Gosh, I don't know why some are seeing them..others aren't. 
This sucks.
Photobucket was having some problems earlier. Could it be that they were uploaded while that was going on??


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Gosh, I don't know why some are seeing them..others aren't.
> This sucks.
> Photobucket was having some problems earlier. Could it be that they were uploaded while that was going on??


Tritia- I don't know why some of us can't see. I can see Susan's picture of Rumor on her thread, but can't see your pics or havajava's picture of her new puppy!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Just tried to log on to photobucket again. And I can't even get the site to come up..hmmm


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, he is growing up so nice and looks like he fits in so well. But come on I want to see pics of the bad hair cut!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How many of you are using Macs? I see all of the pics just fine...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just love Bodie, but then again I've been in love since the very first time I saw him. He gets more beautiful by the day.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Tritia will you quit already with your gorgeous family?! Ha. Just kidding. Keep those beautiful pics coming. I'm trying to make room on my computer so I can share some too. I love your boys and Daisy, the queen bee.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> How many of you are using Macs? I see all of the pics just fine...


Mac and I see them all :whoo: Great photos!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, I checked back and I can see them now!!:clap2: I *love* that Bodie!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You've got to get Bodie to Hollywood!!! He's just beautiful! Your pictures are really good too.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tritia,

Your furbabies sure are cute!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are too cute cute...I bet Cooper looks just fine and either way he loves you no matter what!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics! His coat looks so luxurious! 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, How much will you take for Bodie? look-- I can even see how he would look playing with my two.... He's gotten big. His coat is gorgeous. He is one lucky dog to have found you.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL Missy..you really do need a brownish dog. I love watching my three. Black, white, brown. 
His coat is even prettier in person. And I LOVE the feel of it. I could pet him all day long. 

And thanks everyone for your compliments. I'll pass them along, hehehe


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pics! Bodie's gorgeous!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

was it you Tritia who said on a thread "every now and then a dog takes my breath away" well that is how I feel about your Bodie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Your kids and furbabies are so adorable. Enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> was it you Tritia who said on a thread "every now and then a dog takes my breath away" well that is how I feel about your Bodie.


Aww, thanks. I gotta admit, I feel the same about him 
I literally look at him every day and think, wow..he's soooo cute. Then there are some moments, he'll sit a certain way or run with his coat flying and I think he's soooo pretty.


----------

